# What do you think I should offer on this?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/auc/car_deta ... 030LD39413

BMW Approved so 12 months warranty
Could sell hardtop for around £800 as they go for good money on ebay.

Parkers guide prices:

Original Price £43,402 
Franchised Dealer £21,970 
Independent Dealer £20,795
Private Good £19,420
Private Poor £16,770 
Part Exchange £17,855

Only ever bought two cars so willing to take advice. I know dealers will try as many tricks as they can to get the sticker price.

In a position to pay cash or offer part ex.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd say it's well priced mate, lively beast, guess the road tax will be 425 so get them to chuck in 12 months, I'd prob do a deal at 19k cash!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Decent price but play the game - start at £17.5k


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Start by asking what the no PX price is


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Should that make a difference Andy?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hark said:


> Should that make a difference Andy?


No px will always result in a lesser price (in my experience anyway).

The dealer does a straight cash/money deal and doesn't have the hassle of moving the px on.

There are still good deals to be had with BMW dealers for used vehicles. I got 4k off a £24k car last year with no px.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I just offered them £17K cash and they accepted so I'm very happy. Picking it up on Satu...not really. :lol:

Surprised to see BMW selling a car below book price - hope this is _the _one and no more wild goose chases!

Ldn


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol

Read the start of your sentence on tapatalk and I was like WTF!!!!

The hardtops go for 700-1000 on eBay so that's an easy way to claw back some cash. Dealer rang me last night at 7pm, but he off today so I'll speak to him Wednesday.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

glass's consumer value

BMW Z4 M Roadster
3.2 Petrol 2-door Convertible
6 Speed Manual Rear Wheel Drive
Year: 2006 06
Mileage: 33,000

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
£17000
Average condition:
£15100
Below average condition: 
£13450

personally i would keep the hardtop, help the resale or selling the car in the future, or if the buyer wants a cheaper z4m then sell the hardtop separate then.

i also quite like entering reg numbers into:
https://www.moneysupermarket.com/car-insurance/
in my mind gives a bottom value for insurance purposes and this comes out low ;-(

not tried but i wander what we buy any car offers?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

When I was buying the car before my TT the dealer wouldn't budge on price at all. So I got a friend to ring up and be all coy, saying she loved the car but hadn't saved enough, he asked what she could afford and said he would be able to help. She then went in to see the car and spoke to him, at which point I arrived and put my arm around her and gave her a kiss. The bloke's face just dropped!! I ended up getting it for £500 less than she had agreed with him. 
There is always a deal to be made.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

p1tse said:


> very nice
> 
> glass's consumer value
> 
> ...


Does the glasses guide price give estimated second hand values or just trade in prices?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's all i found.

looking on autotrader there's

06 plate 30k @ £15,975 trade
06 plate 40k @ £16,750 private
06 plate 18k @ £17,999 trade

going by spec, dealer, hard top i think the £19k one you are looking at is competitive, but i would go in lower and see, as not many people buying niche, poor mpg, 2 seater sports cars. as above no trade in i would go in at £18k and see what they say, otherwise check out others i mentioned above. but still £19k looks competitive for the spec.

judging by this and other prices i posted and you asked estimated price in a year time in a previous thread i would say a good £16k private add £500 for hardtop so start off with £17k region.

trade in be a bit less. Obviously all very much a guess and not knowing the Z4m market well, just going off what i see now at a big guess


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

also checking out pistonheads

06 plate 43k near £17k trade

there are two 06 plates with low mileage at sub £16k

really depends if you want to pay the premium for approved used, warranty, hardtop, and a good spec like contrasting leather, nav etc.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Went to see one of the £16k ones and it wasn't good. Red one doesn't look bad but been up a long time. Being enticed by the toys on offer.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hark said:


> Went to see one of the £16k ones and it wasn't good. Red one doesn't look bad but been up a long time. Being enticed by the toys on offer.


what was bad about it?
say you got it for £15.5k or could get the one you mentioned at £19k, would it be worth the extra £3.5k ;-) is the way i look at it for something of the same year and similar mileage?

saying that the one you posted is one of the best in picture, spec etc. 
although i do like the blue ones more ;-)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wow, great car, and best colour,, suitable upgrade from your TT,, not going to be much difference on the mpg surelly.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I made about a thread on it here. Was a very unloved private sale. With no warranty I wouldn't buy a car unless I was convinced it had been looked after.

Satnav adds about £1k, prob about the same for warranty? Even allowing £500 for the hardtop it works about right.

Just depends if I'm Willing to pay for those extras.

EDIT: Just spoke to the dealer about an hour ago. Going to view it Sunday. Already told him I'm doing two in the day, this and another in Chesterfield. Intend to offer £18k and then walk, hopefully we will meet in the middle which would be acceptable.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> I made about a thread on it here. Was a very unloved private sale. With no warranty I wouldn't buy a car unless I was convinced it had been looked after.
> 
> Satnav adds about £1k, prob about the same for warranty? Even allowing £500 for the hardtop it works about right.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Matthew you might actually buy a car :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Hark said:


> Intend to offer £18k and then walk, hopefully we will meet in the middle which would be acceptable.


Lets hope he doesn't read this forum hey?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hark said:


> EDIT: Just spoke to the dealer about an hour ago. Going to view it Sunday. Already told him I'm doing two in the day, this and another in Chesterfield. Intend to offer £18k and then walk, hopefully we will meet in the middle which would be acceptable.


....£17.5k......

Cash. No p/x.

You'll then possibly get it for £18,250


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I made about a thread on it here. Was a very unloved private sale. With no warranty I wouldn't buy a car unless I was convinced it had been looked after.
> ...


Just thought I'd ring and check before heading up there today. Sold on Friday. Bored of this now, so irritating.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd buy a 3.2 TT :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just hold out, it will be worth it.

i missed out on a fair few when looking at my current motor.


----------

